# Anesthesia 2011 Changes



## demassd (Nov 3, 2010)

Does anyone have a list of the new 2011 codes changes for Anesthesia? If not does anyone know where I can get one. I need to update some superbills and dont want to wait until the books come out.

Thank you
Darla Mitchell, CPC
darlam@phycomgroup.com


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 3, 2010)

I pre ordered my CPT book so I have it available. What are you looking for? Anesthesia codes that start with "0" that are completely new for 2011 excluding revised descriptions?


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 4, 2010)

I looked thru the anesthesia section in the 2011 CPT book and did not see any new codes that were added for 2011.


----------

